# tutorial for wildfire pro-engineer



## yassine-maroc (18 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

Pro/ENGINEER CAD software is the most robust and versatile parametric solid modeling solution for Computer Aided Design. Software products include product styling and surfacing, electrical system design products, as well as mechanical system design.

CAM
Pro/ENGINEER offers Computer Aided Manufacturing (CAM) software solutions that increase productivity through specialized, automated applications that reduce the time it takes from bringing a digital product to production.

Data Management
Enable engineers to focus on creating innovative designs and making CAD data management a background process.

CAE
With the Computer Aided Engineering (CAE) capabilities in Pro/ENGINEER, test and optimize products for structural, thermal, and dynamic performance throughout design and product development using simple yet powerful simulation tools.

Data Exchange
PTC's Pro/ENGINEER CAD data exchange products fosters multi-CAD fluency, making the task of working in today’s multi-CAD reality far more productive.

Customization
With a library of over 3,000 C/C++ routines, companies are able to create highly-specific user interfaces and custom applications, and even schedule tasks within Pro/ENGINEER.
Collaboration
With a range of collaboration software tools – from simple email-based design sharing, to a complete solution that couples real-time design conferencing and project management – Pro/ENGINEER helps the team succeed.

Schools Editions
The number one 3D design education program for middle and high schools
sorry i dont use it but i find this tutorials video i say its better to divided


----------



## GAMAELGIN (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الكلام ده جيد جدا 
انا نزلت البرنامج بس مش لاقى الكراك بتاعه 
Pro Engineer Wildfire 2.0 M 150


----------



## ali_aldeen (20 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## م.محمود جمال (10 ديسمبر 2006)

الأخ الكريم اود ان احصل على تعليمى لهذا البرنامج 
وانا مستعد لتبادل المعرفة حيث عندى معلومات جيدة لبرنامج انسيس


----------



## docman (11 مايو 2007)

Salamou 3alaykom
hanks for the links
dear GAMAELGIN, look at this http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=40483&highlight=pro/engineer


----------



## sam19815050 (21 فبراير 2009)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------

